# P-99 slide Cobra Chromed



## 10mm Sonny (Jan 5, 2007)

I won this `01 P-99 9mm on gunbroker.com last December. Then I sent in the slide to Tripp Reasearch for a Cobra Chrome finish.

Before pics...



























After pics...


----------



## uncut (May 6, 2006)

looking good.....


----------



## jenglish (Dec 29, 2006)

Very nice! It looks like my QPQ! Very switched on. :smt023 :smt023


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Nice job 

Looks familiar


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Very good looking pistol you have there now. Good luck with it.


----------



## SigZagger (Aug 16, 2006)

Did that process cover up the serial number and the "German" proof mark at the rear of the slide?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

SigZagger said:


> Did that process cover up the serial number and the "German" proof mark at the rear of the slide?


It did on mine. If U stare real hard, U can barely see part of it. They are laser etched instead of really engraved. There is no way it won't be covered. Any refinishing would affect that.


----------



## SigZagger (Aug 16, 2006)

I was curious because doesn't the "German" proof seal help identify early P99 models as German made? I know it has two maybe three markings on the gun to indicate, made in Germany.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

SigZagger said:


> I was curious because doesn't the "German" proof seal help identify early P99 models as German made? I know it has two maybe three markings on the gun to indicate, made in Germany.


Well, I don't have an early model. I prefer the look of the newer frames and slides. On them, the frame and barrel are also marked.


----------



## 10mm Sonny (Jan 5, 2007)

SigZagger said:


> Did that process cover up the serial number and the "German" proof mark at the rear of the slide?


If you look at the last pic, you can still see a ghost image of the laser etched import markings. The eagle-N and serial number are the same way.


----------



## PX (May 14, 2006)

Beautiful...

If you don't mind could you give me an idea of what Tripp charges for such a job?

Thanks,

J. Pomeroy


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

PX said:


> Beautiful...
> 
> If you don't mind could you give me an idea of what Tripp charges for such a job?
> 
> ...


I believe it is $115 or so w/ return shipping - or at least it was the last time I did it.

If we get a few more P99s owners to do it, we can start a special thread :smt023

So far it is only the two of us :mrgreen:


----------



## 10mm Sonny (Jan 5, 2007)

$95 + $15 s&h

Pimp your 99! All the cool kids are doing it!


----------



## PX (May 14, 2006)

10mm Sonny:

You know I absolutely hate "pimping" anything, and avoid "bling, bling" with a passion, but for some reason having a P99 hard chromed seems to add to the appearance of the pistol, and not give it a "pimped up" look..

I think as soon as I can save some money (I'm still paying my bride off for the P99) I'll consider having mine done too..

Some firearms look tacky when refinished in such a manner, but the P99's of yours and Shipwrecks look like they came from the factory that way, or should have..

Very attractive improvement to my mind.


Thanks,

J. Pomeroy


----------



## mw1311 (Feb 7, 2007)

nice looking gun you got there.


----------

